# Circuitos de amplificadores de car-audio



## electroaudio (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola este es mi primer aporte o post quiero compartir con ustedes el manual de servicio
de un sub woofer activo para audio car de la empresa JBL,quiero decirles que este documento esta completisimo y contiene los esquemas de preamplificador para bajos,amplificador de potencia y fuente,con respecto a esta ultima he visto que MUCHOS DE USTEDES han estado buscando fuentes switching de 12v a +-30(SMPS)
bueno yo diria que esta es la ideal y la que usan todos los amplis de audio car con su debida proteccion,su remoto y nada de complicaciones como el optoacoplador,los ruidos y demas,vean que el integrado que esta usando para generar los pulsos en el famoso tl494,kia494,lm494 etc encontrado en cualquier fuente vieja o nueva de pc!!!.
 este documento contiene cada pcb,la lista completa de los componentes  y medidas de la caja(es una famosa bazooka) y un desarme de la misma de perspectiva en explosion.
 chicos espero que se animen a armar este estupendo circuito,no es para PRINCIPIANTES,de todas maneras pueden armar solo el amplificador y usarlo para su hogar,o la fuente para ser usada en otros amplis.
 el documento esta en pdf ,espero que lo disfruten y prometo dejar la proxima vez un documento como este pero de una potencia de audio car PIONEER.
 un saludo a todos.

Hola nuevamente a todos los del foro,ayer publique para todos el manual de servicio de un sub-woofer activo JBL para audio car, y prometi publicar una potencia para audio car PIONEER me parecio bastante engorroso el circuito de la pioneer y me decidi publicar esta potencia JBL tambien audio car,la misma es de 100w en dos canales a 4ohms,150w a 2 ohms y en modo bridge o puente 300w en 4 ohms,no se si alguien ya la ha publicado pero lo comparto con ustedes y a ver si la pueden armar,la parte de fuente y potencia son muy censillas facil de entender y los componentes se consiguen todos(la salida trabaja con tipc35c y su complementario tip36c)
 bueno amigos el manual esta completo,con todo los detalles,espero que disfruten este exelente ampli.
  saludos.
pd: voy a publicar la pioneer pronto,si alguien la necesita urgente solo me la piden.

Hola a todos ayer deje en un post el manual de servicio de una potencia para audio car de marca JBL hoy les voy a dejar el manual de servicio de una potencia de audio car PIONEER modelo GMX944,el manual esta completo con sus circuiteria de preamp,fuente,amplificador de potencia,listado de componentes,pcb etc
 esta muy completo y seguramente les va a ser de gran utilidad
 A pesar de que soy reparador y me dedico al servicio tecnico de equipos electronicos,me gusta armar circuitos de audio como amplificadores,y preamp,estos pueden ser valvulares,con integrados o transistores,he armado una gran cantidad de ellos teniendo en la mayoria de los casos excelentes resultados,es por eso que voy a empezar a publicar dichos circuitos,mi forma de elegir los circuitos es sencilla,casi nunca armo los circuitos publicados en pag como ser pablin o similares(me he llevado bastantes decepciones),siempre bajo el manual de servicio de algun buen amplificador y armo su parte de potencia o pre;esto no quiere decir que no he armado amplis de paginas de internet,por ejemplo el ultimo amplificador que arme fue el de ladelec,el ampliable a 400w,despues de estudiar el circuito me decidi lo arme y les aseguro que anda muy bien,como lo querian para trabajar en fiestas y grandes espacios,"modifique" su salida colocando 8 transistores mj15024 por rama osea 16 por canal y en su fuente utilizando un trafo de 2Kva(prometo publicar fotos)la potencia llego a pesar 25kg y jamas me causo un problemas alguno,le dan con todo en casamientos,cumples,y otros eventos.
 bueno grandes satisfacciones he tenido con varios circuitos que les prometo voy a publicar.
 para la proxima,voy a tratar de que sea esta tarde,voy a publicar una potencia de la firma CLASSE,firma que se dedica al high end,es una excelente potencia y su sonido es impresionante,de una calidad digna de ser escuchada y obviamente es para tenerla en su domicilio con dos buenas cajas acusticas.
 Amigos los dejo por que tengo un tv que reparar y la falla es bastante complicada jajaja,nos vemos.
   saludos.

hola amigo acabao de publicar la pioneer!!!
 saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2010)

En realidad este esquema ya se encontraba en el Foro, pero con el Link caído.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/64103/ _

Saludos y ! Bienvenido ¡ a la comunidad


----------



## akipresente (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola electroaudio, muchas gracias por tus muy buenos tus aportes, seguiremos esperando esa Pioneer. Y si tienes alguna mas, por favor, compartelas con nosotros 

Un saludo!


----------



## DanielU (Mar 29, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por todos los aportes que has hecho.


----------



## akipresente (Mar 30, 2010)

Excelente 

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## CAYSER (Abr 16, 2010)

saludos estimado amigo electroaudio.
muy buen aporte ,gracias y pronto traere resultados de este proyecto de audio para el auto.


----------



## Franckye (Sep 11, 2011)

Hola: estoy muy agradecido ya que no tenia claro como funcionaban estos amp para autos; ya tengo una guia para reparar uno hifonics que tengo y da pesar botarlo ya que es muy potente. Mil gracias de nuevo

FL

Si de pronto tienes la de la Hifonics Gemini XXV en el alma quedare eternamente agradecido. Lo que me sucede es que se me esta metiendo ruido del motor a la salida de audio y es porque internamente la planta tiene una fuga de tierra y se mezcla la tierra del vehiculo con la tierra del circuito elevado. Por esta razon suena el motor cuando escucho musica por la planta. En todo caso tu aporte fue muy valioso para lo que me pasa. Mil gracias de antemano.

FL


----------



## santiago perez (Oct 7, 2016)

Saludos desde Venezuela que Dios los bendiga ; agradezco si algún colega me facilita el diagrama ya que cambie los mosfet estaban rentados y los transistores que están alado del ic 494 que también lo cambie estaban en corto y otros explotados y algunas resistencias, con la novedad ahora es que el voltaje de 12v  llega a un q a1023 que es el que alimenta al pin 12 del ic  al emisor se polariza la base atreves de una resistencia, el voltaje se cae al pasar al colector, si puenteo el e y c prende la planta pero se calienta los mosfet y el ic 494, lo que no estoy seguro si coloque un q mal polarizado oh donde pnp coloque npn, creo que es que se protege el ic  des pego lo que surte el colector y aparece los 12v al principio creí que era el ic que había comprado lo cambie como tres veces con el mismo resultado, lo que surte el colector ic, una resistencia térmica de 10k y un transistor y el led verde


----------

